# MADS meetup



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

Is there a meetup planned?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The MADS FB page usually has that info, but I don't see anything there now...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/696967163694632/


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe Scott is considering doing one when he's back from his spring fishing trip. Hopefully we'll hear something soon


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. I will check Facebook.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't use Facebook (I know, I know )
Frogday will be in September and should be on everybody's list if you are within 6 hours drive.
Is there interest for a meeting in July?
PS, this is my 1000th post...only took 13 years to get there!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

If there is enough interest, I think a July meet would be nice.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> If there is enough interest, I think a July meet would be nice.


Tom,
Regardless of the date selected, you'll be out of town!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> Tom,
> Regardless of the date selected, you'll be out of town!


that's been my luck lately... 

Good news is I'll finally be able to host one sometime over the winter or next spring... and I can't be out of town for that!


----------

